# bad breath



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

been feeding raw for 2 weeks, ,my pup has gotten stinky breath, any solution to this?
am i doing something wrong?

for the first week i feed chicken only with 1 tbsp plain yogurt.
2nd week, chicken, ground beef, riblets and 1 tbsp plain yogurt.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Take out the yogurt and see if that helps.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How old is the pup? It could be that they are teething and what you smell is some slightly rotting baby teeth.

OR - it could be warm, partially digested raw meat burps.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

pup is 14 weeks old.
if i take out the yogurt, any suggestions on probiotics?

TY guys


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been using this one and am pleased with it. 

DOGZYMES NEWF Warrior Mix 1 lb


----------

